# Help, No Input mixers available - error



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Room EQ looks like a great app and this looks like a very helpful forum, but I'm having great difficulty getting REW to do anything.

When I boot it I get the error
*No Input mixers available
supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian*

I've tried setting the *'Output Device And Output' *to default and also to my soundcard (Fireface) but no luck.

*I'm running REW 4.11 and latest Java
Dell XPS 420, Vista SP1, Core 2 Duo 3.1GHz, 4 G Ram, RME Fireface 400 Soundcard.*

If I click the big '*Measure*' button I get the warning *'SPL Meter Audio Input Not Available'*
So it's just not seeing my soundcard

I've searched the forums and no one with the same error message has sorted it out yet, and they mostly seem to be on Macs.

It's a modern PC with Pro soundcard which I'm really hoping should work, has anyone got any ideas?

Also I have an omni mic (especially for measuring rooms), but no SPL meter, is this okay?

Many thanks

Equal


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that's a pricey sound card...


> Also I have an omni mic (especially for measuring rooms), but no SPL meter, is this okay?


Not really. The SPL meter is needed to calibrate REW to a 75 dB reference. Unless you are positive the mic has ruler-flat response, a calibration file will be needed. Otherwise the reading REW displays will be a combination of both in-room response, and the mic's.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the info. I've just found my mic won't work with my soundcard, only with the Rane EQ it came with, and with Room EQ Wizard not working for me I think I'll skip buying an SPL meter.

Thanks for your reply though.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You probably don't have any WDM drivers loaded for your sound card. Java apps (like REW) access the soundcards via Windows so need WDM drivers for any card you want to use.


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi John,

Many thanks for your Room EQ program.
It comes with standard windows drivers (W2k, XP, XP64, Vista, Vista64), how can I tell if they're WDM drivers?
...Just found it...at the bottom of this page...
en_products_fireface_400 . php 
(it wont' let me post a URL so this is the page at RMEs site)
It says it has WMD drivers

Many thanks John.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried selecting the 48kHz sample rate (on the REW soundcard settings page)?


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes that was the first thing I tried.

Thanks John


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Bit stumped then. You could try the V4.00 or V3.29 versions to see if either of those copes better, they are available on the REW page.


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

Okay thanks John, I'll try v4 and let you know


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm afraid it doesn't work for me either.
It's a real shame, as it looks like a great app.

Many thanks


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

I should have added...
V4 gives me the same 'No Input Mixers' error, whereas V3.29 doesn't complain, but it doesn't let me choose a soundcard/ device, it is blank.

RME are noted for making stable drivers and my soundcard (Fireface 400) has been around for a few years now.

Also I've just found a program called x.exe in my User folder on Vista along with RoomEQ java error logs. Is this program x.exe safe/ part of RoomEQ/ java?

Many thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There would be an x.log file from the installer, don't know of an x.exe file.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You may also want to check that your soundcard is not set to only offer 96kHz (or 88.2kHz) audio channels to apps, sometimes there is a setting in the soundcard's control panel to force the sample rate and/or sample depth.


----------



## equal (Apr 24, 2009)

It is set to 44.1 and the only sample rate I use.

Thanks again John.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you click the "Generate debug file" button on the REW soundcard settings page it generates a file with some soundcard info, worth doing that and attaching the file here. I'm not confident it will identify the issue, but worth a try. Also if your PC has a built-in soundcard with a line input you can use that, don't need a high quality card for good results.


----------



## fly_fish_nz (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi John,

I downloaded REW today and came across the same error message as the OP. I know this is an older topic, but thought I would post the solution in my case in case others run into a similar glitch: using the Realtek HD Audio Manager in Windows 7, I needed to plug my sound level meter into the "line in" before Realtek assigned it as the default. Once I did so, REW recognized the input and no longer transmitted the error message on start up. 

Thank you for your work on REW and your generous assistance to those of us trying to use the program.

Chris


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

fly_fish_nz said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I downloaded REW today and came across the same error message as the OP. I know this is an older topic, but thought I would post the solution in my case in case others run into a similar glitch: using the Realtek HD Audio Manager in Windows 7, I needed to plug my sound level meter into the "line in" before Realtek assigned it as the default. Once I did so, REW recognized the input and no longer transmitted the error message on start up.
> 
> ...


Thank you fly-fish,
I got the same message and will try this before to bother John again ! (yesterday John kindly answered my question about multi curves in one graph)
to John,
I thank you too for your work and generous assistance. I am stretching my muscles for the moment with Dual Core 2.0 and REW to read the graphs of the EQ done by Anti-mode before to get a laptop and going futher.


----------

